# Brom in his boxers



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

He is not a fan. But, he was not good in the cone, he thrashed and it was not good!

Here are a few pictures 

What did you do to me, mom???









Hanging his head in shame!









Really, do I have to wear this? If I close my eyes will they go away?









Fine, I will chew my bone and ignore them...









Poor boy!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

awwwww but he looks so adorable haha 

to make brom feel less lame here is hannah looking not so happy when she had her t-shirt after her spay









edit: the shirt said dont blame me i was born awesome


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Cute!! 

I actually just had to go out to buy a shirt for Brom. The leg holes in the boxers still allow for him to lick.  I used elastic bands to close up the holes some but he can still get in there. Time to try the shirt... :S


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

aw poor brom


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

You know ... you really shouldn't allow Iorek to laugh at Brom that way.  LOL


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

infiniti said:


> You know ... you really shouldn't allow Iorek to laugh at Brom that way.  LOL


haha i just saw what you mean .... silly iorek hes always laughing


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha! 

He is in his t-shirt now. I just called the vet because now it looks like it might be oozing something.  I am so worried. 

I am a substitute teacher and the only day I took this week is tomorrow because I figured he would be healing good by then. Now it looks like I will have to call the school and cancel so I can take Brom to the vet. I HATE being so far from the vet.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

not as bad as hannah..... when hannah had her spay the skin underneath had healed ... but the outer layers of skin hadnt healed well enough .... they took out the stitches ... we prought her home ... and she split back open ... not all the way to her insides obviously but enough where it was gross looking haha ... trip right back to the vet where she had to have staples put in


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> Haha!
> 
> He is in his t-shirt now. I just called the vet because now it looks like it might be oozing something.  I am so worried.
> 
> I am a substitute teacher and the only day I took this week is tomorrow because I figured he would be healing good by then. Now it looks like I will have to call the school and cancel so I can take Brom to the vet. I HATE being so far from the vet.


When does school get out up there??? 

Try not to panic, IM. I know you were really worried about this surgery to begin with, so please don't allow yourself to fret too much, ok? I saw this on a vet website:

_"The site should also not have more than a few drops of bleeding or oozing after the first day or two."_

I would call the vet if he didn't give him any antibiotics for home use, and ask about the oozing. You did say that he did get to it and lick it a few times, right? He most certainly got some bacteria into the incision, so he may have a slight infection. He probably just needs a little antibiotic to clear it up. 

I am certain he will be fine!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

haha infinity you are such a mom haha sorry ... you sound like my mom and it made me smile


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I have spoken to the vet (well, receptionist) 3 times today. I told them he licked some. But that was mostly on Tuesday and I stopped him from licking. Yesterday was good and now today he is licking again. He is not able to lick now.

I am only working tomorrow morning but I won't be home until 1 since the school is almost an hour drive away. That will get me home at 1 and then out to the vet by 3:30. I could do that but that means Brom will have to wait until 3:30 tomorrow to see the vet. They won't fax an Rx to the pharmacy for me because she said that it might not be an infection. She said she has to see Brom.

What makes me even more frustrated is the attitude I am getting from the receptionist. I really don't appreciate being treated like I am not doing what I can for him. I spend a lot of money at that clinic, I would appreciate if they would help me out here.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i hate that ... i think they just get annoyed if you repeatedly call ... ive done the same thing .... they get agitated ... its not nice ...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

It isn't nice.  It is the second time I got attitude from them. I am far away but I still get my pets to the vet often. I am sure they have seen me more since I got home a year ago than they have most of their clients.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok licking at a suture site on a neuter is no major deal. why are they thinkingin g possible infection (or was that you? Sorry I didn't read every post)? If you suspect infection then do not do the following with out seeing the vet first. 

To help him cope with the itching you can do a couple things. You can apply cortizone 10 cream (not gel) to either side of the suture area (my vets advice) about an inch away from the sutures and definitely NOT on the incision itself. Lightly coat to help with the natural itch that comes with healing. 

You can also use an inflatable collar no chew device insted of the ecollar if he resists, or a stiff neckbrace. All you need to do is prevent him from reachig his rear. Even a rolled up bath towel pinned around his neck can work. 

Would he tolerate a soft ecollar? 










Or a neck brace style










"The lightweight polyethylene with foam lining in the Buster Neck Brace will limit the mobility of your pet’s head to prevent them from scratching or licking a treated, or affected area. The design includes loads of air holes so there is good ventilation in the plastic to prevent further itching. These neck braces are really easy to put on with 2 simple snaps to hook in. 35-37.5cm (14-14.75) neck width. "










Or an inflatable collar (This is the one you can simulate by using a rolled up bath towel).


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you dog_shrink.

The vet isn't thinking it is an infection. She said that it looks irritated (from the pictures I sent this morning) but not infected. She also suggested Cortate cream so I will go get some of that. I can't just stop down for a check up because I live so far away. It is crappy and I hate it but I can't move so... She did fax a Rx to the pharmacy here for me in case we need it. I don't know. There is brown coloured discharge so I don't know what that means. She said that it could be the cells and clots and all those things that build up after a surgery. I am very upset about the whole thing because the receptionist gave me attitude and then the vet said "I know you were upset when you were talking to so and so but..." I told her that I get attitude a lot from her staff (this guy in particular) and that I don't appreciate being made to feel that I don't take care of my pets. She said that she would work on it with her staff. I am VERY upset about all of this.

I have him in a t-shirt right now. He can still manage to lick if he tries hard enough. I don't have any other option. I can't get any of those things you have posted. I could probably make a soft collar but I don't know if that will help anymore than the t-shirt. I have the t-shirt over his head and then holes cut in the bottom so his hind legs go through the shirt so it can't ride up.

I am just so worried and upset about all of this.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't be too worried. The more YOU worry, the more you're going to sterss HIM out which may make him lick out of sheer anxiety. It will get better. With in 3 days if you're still seeing that brownish discharge get the script for the antibiotic. Better safe than sorry. It shouldn't weep for longer than that. The brownish stuff is just a lil blood and mucus draining from the wound. No big deal (unless it smells rancid and is tinged with bright pale yellow or green). 

As far as the vet's staff goes I would have raised holy hell. There is NO way I put up with THAT kinda stuff from some no nothing receptionist (even if they may be a tech). If it were me I would likely have said something to the effect of "isn't it sad that you may lose a long time customer and be reported to the better business bureau/AVMA if you don't get this under control FAST!" I commend you for keeping your cool.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you. He was neutered on Monday so today is day 3 after the neuter. There is no smell and no tinge of any colour in the crusties. I am trying really hard not to worry too much and stay calm.

Today just has been a bad day. I also got attitude another time from the clinic when I was trying to get a fecal done for the boys and they refused to do it because we couldn't get there early enough. Like we should have left to drive at 6 in the morning over dark, snow-covered, moose-riddled roads to get there by 8:30 to drop off a stool sample! Grrrr!! (breathe, breathe, let it go...) I solved the issue on my own anyway and they didn't end up doing the fecal. We got there are 10:30, a 1/2 hour before our appt. 

I can't stand getting snooty attitudes from people. He doesn't know me at all and he has no idea that I actually have quite a bit of experience with animals. He "mm-hmm-ed" over and over like I had no idea what I was talking about!! (breathe...) I don't know how long that guy has been working there but I haven't seen him there until a few months ago. I don't like him! I told the vet that I am sure I have been there more than any other client she has in the last year since I have been back home. 

It is frustrating because she knows me. I used to be heavily involved with the SPCA (an executive member on the board) when I lived in that town and she is the shelter vet. She knows that I do what I can for my pets and that they are the most important thing to me.

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Get little boy briefs!! They work really really well. I'll try to find a pic from my poodle forum.


here's one pic, not so good, trying to find others









photo cred = AgilityIG and her pup Vinnie


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

That is a good idea. I am not sure if it will work though. With the boxers his tail seemed too low down so they were pushed down all the time. But, the leg holes would definitely be small enough so he couldn't reach to lick through them. I wonder if Brom's tail is lower down than a poodle's? I don't know. The t-shirt is somewhat discouraging so maybe it will be enough. Thank you


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

With the boy/toddler briefs, you just cut a hole for the tail for best placement...don't use the front hole.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, thank you 

I will go get some tomorrow. I hope that I won't need them for much longer!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL that's hilarious! At least they're manly boxers and not pink frillies


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Those happy yellow dots do not communicate what has just happened to him.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Brom is now in his little boy briefs. Thank you Locke for letting me know about this. It is the ONLY thing that has so far stopped him from licking  He is not liking them right now but at least he can't lick.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> Brom is now in his little boy briefs. Thank you Locke for letting me know about this. It is the ONLY think that has so far stopped him from licking  He is not liking them right now but at least he can't lick.


No prob! So so so glad it's working! Any humiliating pics of him sporting his undies? hehehe!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are a few pictures. You can see the swelling in his "area" in this picture. He is not really any more swollen than he was on Tuesday (the day after the neuter) but I am planning to start the antibiotics tonight anyway. There are a few spots that are starting to look a little more yucky than I would like.

This is what I see when I look at Brom now. He is not used to having fabric there I guess. 










He is putting his leg down when he lays down now 

And a cute one just because.  Frodo (cat) had to get in on the action too!










This is the best I can do for a standing picture. Please ignore the mess!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

HAHAHAH! Oh poor handsome Brom! He seems most confused by the undies! He's so cute.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> Here are a few pictures. You can see the swelling in his "area" in this picture. He is not really any more swollen than he was on Tuesday (the day after the neuter) but I am planning to start the antibiotics tonight anyway. There are a few spots that are starting to look a little more yucky than I would like.
> 
> This is what I see when I look at Brom now. He is not used to having fabric there I guess.



Such a cutie patootie in this picture! I can't imagine how uncomfortable and tiring that must have been for him to lay like that, though!  Did he sleep in that position too? I am glad he is feeling well enough now to put his leg down! 

He looks so cute in his undies!!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

No, he only stayed like that for about 5 minutes after I put them on him  I only just got them from the store. The stores were all closed when Locke suggested them last night and I only just got home from work so he just got them now.

I was at work all morning stressing that I would come home and find Brom strangled with his t-shirt.  I worry TOO much. He was perfectly fine but the t-shirt just couldn't stop him from licking. These are working great so far.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> Here are a few pictures. You can see the swelling in his "area" in this picture. He is not really any more swollen than he was on Tuesday (the day after the neuter) but I am planning to start the antibiotics tonight anyway. There are a few spots that are starting to look a little more yucky than I would like.
> 
> This is what I see when I look at Brom now. He is not used to having fabric there I guess.
> 
> ...


Bahahaha the second picture looks like they're all engaged in some very meaningful conversation led by Iorek 

And poor Brom!!! At least he can't lick anymore. If he only knew his Mom was putting up all these embarrassing (but freakin' ADORABLE!) pictures of him


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha! They do look like they are having a chat  

When I first put the underwear on Brom I laughed so hard.  He just put his head down  Haha! He is totally used to them now. And he can't lick at all so that makes me extra happy!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

In pic #1 he looks like he's saying: "But mom...WHY do I have to wear these silly things?"

Pic #3 made me LOL.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Is it mean that I want to parade him up and down the street in the underwear because it makes me laugh so much?   Haha! I love my boy! I am so glad that Locke suggested these! I get a giggle and Brom doesn't get to lick.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I'm trying so hard not to laugh at the big brave man, but honestly, it's not possible. I'm glad you found something that works, but oh my lord that's funny.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree 100% that it is hilarious!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Pic #1 cracks me up ... with that leg hanging in the air and that oh, so serious look on his face! 

Pic #3 is quite funny too ... it's like he's looking back at those undies, thinking, "What the HELL????"

PLEASE don't parade him up the street in his undies, IM!!!!  I know dogs can't be humiliated or embarrassed, but I would feel so bad for him to go through that!!!!   I already felt bad for Iorek laughing at him in the boxers!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha! I wouldn't do it to him but it makes me giggle so much to think about it


----------

